# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Вышла долгожданная версия KAV 6.0 for WKS/WS/SOS, выпуск MP4(он же R2 - Release 2) и Administration Kit 8.0

## anton_dr

Лаборатория Касперского объявляет о выпуске программного комплекса Kaspersky Administration Kit 8.0 (сборка 8.0.2048) а также Release 2 (он же Maintenance Pack 4) для программ Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Workstations, Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Servers и Антивирус Касперского 6.0 SOS (сборка 6.0.4.1212). 

Подробности, ссылки для скачивания  - на форуме ЛК.
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=134427
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=134424

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Я правильно понял, что 6-ка осталась 6-кой, только её напильником обработали?

----------


## anton_dr

Да, только сильно обработали  :Smiley: 
Что нового в программах Лаборатории Касперского версии 6.0 MP4 



> Информация из статьи применима к следующим продуктам:
> 
> Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Workstations MP4 
> Антивирус Касперского 6.0 SOS MP4 
> Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Servers MP4
> 
> Ниже представлены нововведения Антивируса Касперского версии 6.0 MP4.
> 
> Для всех продуктов версии 6.0 MP4:
> ...

----------


## SDA

Наконец то выпустили  :Smiley:  корпоративщики заждались. Надо подумать, взять на работе ключ и потестить  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Наконец то выпустили  корпоративщики заждались


Заждались - это ещё мягко сказано  :Smiley:

----------


## light59

> Заждались - это ещё мягко сказано


+1

Вот только после перезагрузки он попросил меня отправить отчёты, чего-то там у него поломалось  :Smiley:  
А так полёт нормальный... 
p.s. Шкурку наконец-то обновили, а то я от старой уже устал  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> p.s. Шкурку наконец-то обновили, а то я от старой уже устал


Всё время смотришь в окно антивиря?  :Cheesy:

----------


## light59

> Всё время смотришь в окно антивиря?


привычка открывать окно каспера у клиентов  :Smiley:  Да и везде...
У себя только не открываю  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Я правильно понял, что 6-ка осталась 6-кой, только её напильником обработали?


Кодовая база восьмерки.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

AdminKit очень сильно поменялся в сторону usability

----------


## anton_dr

Сегодня ставил на работе. Пользоваться админкитом стало намного легче и удобней.
Только не нашел - в ранних бетах было нечто из функционала проксей - блокирование сайтов - соц сетей и пр. В релизе от этого отказались?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я правильно понял, что 6-ка осталась 6-кой, только её напильником обработали?





> Да, только сильно обработали





> Кодовая база восьмерки.


Ну, что я и говорил, из запорожца мерс не сделаешь, как ни тюнингуй




> проблема 6 MP4 заключается во многом в том, что он наследует многие не самые хорошие особенности версии 6.0


http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index....dpost&p=170027

----------


## anton_dr

К сожалению, пришлось откатить до 6.0.837

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> К сожалению, пришлось откатить до 6.0.837


Вот за что мне СПО, к примеру линух или фряха и иже с ними, нравится - я не плачу деньги за ПО. И если у меня трабла, я обращаюсь в комьюнити. Комьюнити чешет репу и говорит: "Лады, давай ключ на 32, постараемся исправить, лоханулись мы, но исправим как только так сразу". И, действительно, часто исправление выходит довольно быстро. А вот если я купил это ПО или ТП к этому ПО, то мне персонально патч вышлют в кратчайшие сроки, извинятся и в следующих версиях этот патч уже будет включен в пакет.
А тут... "Мужики, подождите полгодика, мы чё-нить склепаем". Получается, я (к примеру), за свои деньги, вынужден сделать даунгрейд и сознательно (заплатив) снизить безопасность своей сети и информации. И это считается нормой. При этом маркетологи утверждают, что "Вони кака - Вона цяця" (укр. народное). Мда, у МС действительно есть чему поучиться.

----------


## Numb

*anton_dr*, откатить пришлось именно из-за админ кита?

----------


## DVi

> К сожалению, пришлось откатить до 6.0.837


Причина?

----------

